# sun cream



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "sun cream" in Polish? It is a name of a cream, that people put on their skin while being on sun, eg on a beach, for the purpose to protect their skin.

a picture.

suggestion: niedziela śmietany

Thank you.


----------



## .Jordi.

_Niedziela śmietany_ sounds really great , but I'm afraid that you'll have to use rather _krem/spray przeciwsłoneczny_ in order to be understood with no confusion.


----------



## przemo84

jancho said:


> Hello.
> 
> How would you say "sun cream" in Polish? It is a name of a cream, that people put on their skin while being on sun, eg on a beach, for the purpose to protect their skin.
> 
> a picture.
> 
> suggestion: niedziela śmietany
> 
> Thank you.



_niedziela śmietany_  wtf? 

You should say _krem/olejek do opalania_ not _krem przeciwsłoneczny_. The latter means *sunblocker*.

Of course every *sun cream* is a *sunblocker*, but in Poland we rarely use the latter phrase (_krem przeciwsłoneczny_) - frankly, I never use this phrase - I say only _krem/olejek do opalania_.


----------



## Virtuose

Krem do opalania


----------



## BezierCurve

Just to share the joy with Jancho: _niedziela śmietany means "a/the Sunday of cream" or "creamy Sunday" _


----------



## kknd

It's yet another post where someone keeps translating 'sun' as _niedziela_… hmm…


----------



## .Jordi.

kknd said:


> It's yet another post where someone keeps translating 'sun' as _niedziela_… hmm…



Nie _someone_, tylko Google Tłumacz . Właśnie sprawdziłem i faktycznie połączenia ze słowem _sun _tłumaczy jako _niedziela_, stąd właśnie kwiatki typu _niedziela kapelusz_ czy _niedziela śmietana_.


----------



## Gochna

Niedziela śmietany   

And, of course, I couldn't agree more with przemo84 - I always say _olejek do opalania_ and I have never heard of _krem przeciwsłoneczny_.


----------



## Thomas1

The original translation is indeed amusing. 

I think I may have heard "krem przeciwsłoneczny". Though, "krem do opalania" is surely the idiomatic version, "krem przeciwsłoneczny" is possible when someone speaks and thinks about something different, all in all we have "krem z filtrem przeciwsłonecznym", which is perfectly fine.


----------



## fragile1

I agree with Thomas1 - we use "krem do opalania" if you meen a cream which helps you to take a better colour on sunbathe, and "krem przeciwsłoneczny" if you like to protect your skin. We use numebers to show how much protection you can expect form the cream.
'Niedziela smietany' seams to me, that somone forgot about that April Fool's Day lasts only one day during the year!


----------



## Maks

_krem do opalania_ of course!


----------



## majlo

I'm definitely going for _krem do opalania_. I use & hear it most often.


----------

